# Just had my a6000's sensor cleaned



## otherprof (Jul 19, 2016)

Yesterday I took advantage of Adorama's offer of a free sensor cleaning during the first year of ownership of cameras purchased there. A man from Tech Photo had a work area at the front of the store. He checked my receipt and filled out the paperwork. He worked for a little over an hour on the camera. I watched for part of the time while he checked his work with a binocular microscope, used about 50 cleaning tissues, etc. When I thought he was finished, he asked if I could spare a few more minutes. When I agreed, he detailed the camera! That is is the only word for it. Every surface, glass or otherwise, including ones I didn't ever look at, like behind the view screen, were cleaned with special brushes and fluids etc. He really got in the corners of the viewfinder with fine cleaning tools. I told him he could not have done a more professional or conscientious job if he were working on his own camera.  Kudos to both Tech Photo and Adorama! A great job, with no hassle and all done while I grabbed lunch down the block.


----------

